# Porch Glider



## RickRinger (Jan 21, 2013)

Hello Everyone,

I was wondering if anyone here had some plans or videos on how to build a porch glider. My vision of one is a seat very similar to a porch swing where two people can sit in it, but instead of swinging, they glide back and forth. My mother dearly loved these. My grandmother had two of them on the porch of her beautiful old victorian home. Unfortunately all of those wonderful people and swings are gone now. To honor them, I would like to see if I could be able to build one myself. The chair part is pretty straight forward, but the suspension and base part is what is throwing me on how to build.

Thank you all in advance.


----------



## cheffrey85 (Feb 7, 2011)

Take a look here :http://www.woodstore.net/eabrgl.html Wood Magazine had this one in their July 2011 issue. I never got around to building it, but it looked pretty simply, and the gliding hardware they used was around 30 dollars.


----------



## CudaDude (Jan 30, 2012)

Don't know how ambitious you are, but I bought the Adirondack glider plans from rockler but have not built it yet. Looks like a very nice glider, hope mine turns out that way.

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=31165&rrt=1


----------



## RickRinger (Jan 21, 2013)

Thank you for your responses. Those are both great sources. I'll have to study them and see which is best for a newbie woodworker.


----------

